# Honey Sticks



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

About two or three weeks ago, I started making my own honey sticks and it has been an awesome experience as I relate the honey sticks directly to my childhood. 

I am doing an event on Saturday and wanted to take a different approach on how to present them. I think the box that Glory Bee offers really is cheap looking so I wanted to make something better and more unique. 

And... I just am learning how to build and use all my tools. 

here are some pics...






































It is a lazy susan and the top round spins on ball bearings. The honey bears are attached to the top round.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*cool*

chef, are you actually filling the straws? how? The lazy susan display looks great, I like the bears.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

bee:

I am filling the straws by hand right now. Hopefully a machine will come soon!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Chef,
One thing you learned very well from your trade is that: 'presentation is everything'. I like your idea. We were considering something on that order, but I like yours better. I better mimic it before the copyright takes effect!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

swo:

I can make you one if you would like. It is really simple really.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice display. If your sales will be anything like mine, you will be filling the bears often.
How do you fill straws by hand?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Chef, how are you sealing the straws?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Well magnet, my wife said I have a full head of hot air so I just blow on each side!  

I use an impulse sealer.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Magnet: check your pms.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I like the idea. Just some advice, you might want to think on- When placed on a 30" high table, the buyer will have to crane his/her neck to see labels on the bears. If you moved the bears closer to center of lazy susan, you would have a location directly in front of the bears to place the flavor label, prices, etc. 

MM


----------

